# dans ma hotte



## da capo (8 Décembre 2007)

*Et toi ? Tu as enfilé ton costume de père noël ? 
Et tu y mets quoi dans ta hotte ?
Hein ?*

Tu le soignes comment ton petit neveu ? Tu la pomponnes comment ta filleule ?


Opération du jour : l'idée qu'il vous manque pour trouver le cadeau hype, renversant, politique, à censurer, enfin tout sauf le dernier iPod quoi 

Preum's :


----------



## Lalla (8 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma petite cousine... Elle va adorer... :afraid:








1.Du coup c'est mon sens du politiquement correct qui vient se prendre une méchante gamelle! :afraid:
2. Il paraît que c'est une arme de paint-ball... Ha mais ouais, que je suis bête! C'est pas grave alors!


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Décembre 2007)

Le jour de sa fête, Nicolas m'a envoyé son cadeau. Je vais la garder pour mon frère.


----------



## Lalla (8 Décembre 2007)

Pour le grand frère de ma petite cousine




No comment...


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma nièce: 






Ma soeur m'a dit que c'était LE truc trop top méga giga cool pour les filles. 

Y a même une maison pet shop: 






Perso, ça me :afraid: ces trucs avec des grans yeux.

Pour ma mère:






(truc giga cool pour les mères il paraît, c'est elle qui m'a dit)

Et aucun jeu de mots vis-a-vis de certains forumeurs ici présent...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma gonzesse...







Bah oui, après la salle de bains, la cuisine.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2007)

T'as oublié la 2ème partie du cadeau :


----------



## Nobody (9 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


>



Waaaaaaa! Je faisais les mêmes quand j'étais petit, avec un briquet! Qu'est-ce que ça puait dans ma chambre!!


----------



## meskh (9 Décembre 2007)

pour qui veut, j'en ai déja un


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> pour qui veut, j'en ai déja un



*TU TE TROUVES TROP C ON*
pour avoir un cerveau ?





 
:mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (10 Décembre 2007)

j'ai vu ceci dans le parfumerie en face a mon magasin 





mais j'ai pas de niece et je ne sais pas a qui l'offrir !!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Décembre 2007)

[oncle indigne ON] Je sais pas du tout quoi offrir à mes nièces :rateau:  [oncle indigne OFF]
Le DVD de _Shrek_ ? Non, déjà fait. Bon ce sera encore un dessin animé reste à voir lequel. Aucune imagination :rose:


----------



## spud34 (10 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai vu ceci dans le parfumerie en face a mon magasin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garde le pour toi, alors, cet animal est magique... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Garde le pour toi, alors, cet animal est magique... :love:



Très appréciable pour les nombreux ducks de macgé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Garde le pour toi, alors, cet animal est magique... :love:


Faut juste pas se le coincer trop loin...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

Dans la marre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dans la marre ?



Ben oui ; sinon tu le perds...


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Décembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Waaaaaaa! Je faisais les mêmes quand j'étais petit, avec un briquet! Qu'est-ce que ça puait dans ma chambre!!


Moi c'était les autodafés à la lampe à souder sur des poupées barbies fauchées à mes voisines, puis clouées sur les volets avec des clous de charpentier


----------



## kisbizz (10 Décembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Garde le pour toi, alors, cet animal est magique... :love:



... ou alors je vais me le faire offrir


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

Ça fait quel bruit quand ça ressort ?


----------



## da capo (10 Décembre 2007)

celle là, pour les amateurs avertis


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2007)

Déjà fait le truc des mines anti-personnel.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> celle là, pour les amateurs avertis



la tête et les membres sont de trop non ?   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> la tête et les membres sont de trop non ?   :rateau:



Maaaaaaiiiis non!... C'est comme dans le cochon ; tout est bon...  :love: :love:


----------



## NED (11 Décembre 2007)

Ce ne sont que des pâtes alimentaires....


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce ne sont que des pâtes alimentaires....



Celles là ?


----------



## Lalla (11 Décembre 2007)

Bon ben j'ai beau chercher sur internet, je ne retrouve pas cette recette antillaise de roubignoles de boeuf, pour manger avec... :mouais:


----------



## meskh (11 Décembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai beau chercher sur internet, je ne retrouve pas cette recette antillaise de roubignoles de boeuf, pour manger avec... :mouais:



ouoff.... :mouais: mais ça se mariera avec tout ce que l'on peut mettre dans une hotte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Celles là ?



Chi cazu!


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Chi cazu!



A tes souhaits !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2007)

_





d'ailleurs, je fais les paquets cadeaux là&#8230; 
_


----------



## Lalla (13 Décembre 2007)

ça aussi c'est de bon goût...






:mouais:​


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Décembre 2007)

Ce sera en juin, ce sera bien...​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Décembre 2007)

MUTE, c'est pour qu'IL se la ferme?


----------



## Lalla (13 Décembre 2007)

Ou alors c'est pour les brésilien(ne)s...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Décembre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce sera en juin, ce sera bien...​



'tain, ça aurait dû être dans ma hotte aussi. à midi y'avait déjà plus rien. :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2007)

Le seul jouet qui permet de faire une princesse ou une chienne  :love: (si si c'est dans la notice)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2007)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Le seul jouet qui permet de faire une princesse ou une chienne  :love: (si si c'est dans la notice)




*LE SEUL JOUET*
qui permette de faire une chienne d'une princesse, ICI 




:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *LE SEUL JOUET*
> qui permette de faire une chienne d'une princesse, ICI
> 
> 
> ...


héhé  :rateau:

bon...

Moi ce que j'aimerai, c'est Noyel, c'est pour offrir, c'est que l'un des membre de MacG reprenne "Reine de la nuit" de Régine et tourne un clip dessus en suivant le contenu des paroles... TSHIRT MacG obligatoire ...   J'aurais bien pensé à qqun, mais ça vas faire jaser encore  hein ? :love:

Pour la bande son, z'avez qu'à utiliser l'originale, pouvez chanter par dessus, de toute façon ça pourra pas être pire que la voix de poissonnière du troll des cavernes qui l'interpretait


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...) J'aurais bien pensé à qqun, (...)


On ne devine pas du tout qui...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On ne devine pas du tout qui...


Possible car c'est un modérateur, et qui n'officie pas dans le Bar :rateau:

EDIT : nan mais ça y est, un CDB qui écrit "C'est Doc non c ça?"... mais arretez, ....tout de suite tout le monde pense à lui, c'est pas croyable... Pfff il à même pas de seins


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2007)

WebO ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Possible car c'est un modérateur, et qui n'officie pas dans le Bar :rateau:
> 
> EDIT : nan mais ça y est, un CDB qui écrit "C'est Doc non c ça?"... mais arretez, ....tout de suite tout le monde pense à lui, c'est pas croyable... Pfff il à même pas de seins


Ton insistance, tel un canidé, à te frotter sur la jambe de certains....
Bref, pffff*....




_* j'en resterais là._


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *LE SEUL JOUET*
> qui permette de faire une chienne d'une princesse, ICI
> 
> 
> ...



 moi, j'suis pas de la moderation, mais bon


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> WebO ?



heuuuuu.... hahemm touss-touss... gnéhéééé  :rateau:

...



:rose:


Comment t'as trouvé ?


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2007)

uh... (rien)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Décembre 2007)

Bon...

Pour elle, qui dans 99 % des cas, répond à mes questions par "Quoi ?" (ou "Hein ?" selon l'humeur) :







Pour lui, qui prend un malin plaisir à tronçonner son bois de chauffage systématiquement le dimanche matin quand je dors :






Je précise que le cadeau est à l'intérieur du tube... c'est avec élan qu'il va le recevoir donc  :rateau: 

Oui, je ne t'oublies pas non plus toi le d'jeun con amateur de tunning à 2 balles et de blagues salaces éculés :







Ha oui, ne pas oublier la dinde... qu'il faut comme chacun le sait arroser copieusement...  

->


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ton insistance, tel un canidé, à te frotter sur la jambe de certains....
> Bref, pffff*....
> 
> 
> ...



C'est évident que ça ne peut pas être toi, je vais pas m'attarder sur qqun qui dessine comme un greffier de palais de justice poussièreux


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est évident que ça ne peut pas être toi,


Que dieu Doc m'en préserve, quelle horreur sans nom !... :afraid:


Sindanárië a dit:


> je vais pas m'attarder sur qqun qui dessine comme un greffier de palais de justice poussièreux


Comme d'hab...
Humour à deux balles, d'un qui ressasse, souvent, sa vieille "gloire" passée... 

:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Que dieu Doc m'en préserve, quelle horreur sans nom !... :afraid:
> Comme d'hab...
> Humour à deux balles, d'un qui ressasse, souvent, sa vieille "gloire" passée...
> 
> :sleep:


Et le vieil aigri qui suit et ressace sa mauvaise humeur et mauvais esprit. Déconnecte toi, tu verras ça ira mieux. personne t'obliges à lire ce qui te plais pas. Tu peux filer  :rateau:

Et je maintiens


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2007)

bah

tiens, mon cadeau pour mon killer préféré :


----------



## Lalla (19 Décembre 2007)

Ouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!

JE LE VEUX!!!  IL ME LE FAUT !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2007)

Euh.... tu peux t'taire steuplé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Que dieu Doc m'en préserve, quelle horreur sans nom !... :afraid:
> Comme d'hab...
> Humour à deux balles, d'un qui ressasse, souvent, sa vieille "gloire" passée...
> 
> :sleep:



Et toi ta gueule.


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

Merci mon bichon...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2007)

Qu'est ce qu'on a dit ?

A la niche.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Décembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Ouhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!
> 
> JE LE VEUX!!!  IL ME LE FAUT !!!



moi aussi !!!!! :love: :love: 


s'appelle comment cette chose que je puisse la rajouter avec le canard dans ma signature ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'on a dit ?
> 
> A la niche.


Poil aux miches.


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2007)

Tennez :
La bande du Cercle à fait sa vidéo pour *fêter Noël*!!!


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2007)

T'es le roi de la promo, toi !...


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2007)

Je l'aime bien cette idée moi. 
A bon entendeur salut 

---> 

​ 
​


----------



## da capo (23 Décembre 2007)

pour les amateurs de culture aussi ?





​


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2007)




----------



## NED (26 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je l'aime bien cette idée moi.
> A bon entendeur salut
> 
> --->
> ...



Raboules tes doigts que je te le montre moi le jeu de la règle.....


----------

